
Create alerts for your Google Analytics' custom metrics - jpmw
http://metrics.watch/blog/shipped-google-analytics-custom-metrics/
======
jpmw
We just shipped that a few days ago. As far as we know, we're the only way to
do this. Let us know what you think :)

